# NASCC Presentations



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 23, 2013)

Figured I'd put these out there for those studying for the SE (and in general) as I'm not sure how many people are aware they're on the net for free:

www.aisc.org/searchtaxonomy/conproceedings.aspx?id=4424

These are the conference proceedings from North American Steel Construction Conference (NASCC). Lots of really great information, much of it can be used as a refresher for some SE exam topics and most are just good listening for uncommon, newly developed, or advanced topics in steel design.

If anyone has any other similar resources in steel, concrete, wood, or other areas please post them. I've been looking for some material to digest while I'm exercising.

(Note: It says you need to be an AISC member but I'm able to watch them without using my AISC membership login. You should get an AISC membership if you don't have one anyway as these guys give out more free papers to members than any other organization. But, either way, apparently you don't need one for these.)


----------



## McEngr (Oct 7, 2013)

Rafael Sabelli is an outstanding presenter and is very knowledgeable in steel seismic design. I think he's the best I've ever witnessed. You might think he's dry, but if you're patient you'll discover he is just an outstanding engineer.


----------

